# What the . . ?



## onecatahula (Jun 11, 2015)

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/bik/5013336035.html


----------



## DonChristie (Jun 11, 2015)

Twister! Haha! That was a fun game! Wow! Not sure about that, Pete! Great price! Wonder how it came to being?


----------



## bikecrazy (Jun 11, 2015)

Saturday mornings can be a b%#@&


----------



## jkent (Jun 11, 2015)

I would just about bet that there is a loose lug on one of those 2 frames.
JKent


----------



## bricycle (Jun 11, 2015)

...more like a twisted mind....


----------



## rideahiggins (Jun 11, 2015)

jkent said:


> I would just about bet that there is a loose lug on one of those 2 frames.
> JKent




Now I'm going to have to go check all my frames for loose lugs.


----------



## bricycle (Jun 11, 2015)

rideahiggins said:


> Now I'm going to have to go check all my frames for loose lugs.




It might just be a "Schwinn thing"


----------



## frampton (Jun 11, 2015)

Cut a small section out of one of the frames. Slide the other bike through. Weld and touch up the paint. Magnifico!


----------



## vincev (Jun 11, 2015)

Not worth $250 if they were separated.Two junk models .I have bought both of these models for $25 & $35.Quick flips


----------



## spoker (Jun 11, 2015)

not a big deal we see that up here alot!!!


----------



## sfhschwinn (Jun 11, 2015)

vincev said:


> Not worth $250 if they were separated.Two junk models .I have bought both of these models for $25 & $35.Quick flips




If they were separated and I put new tires, brake pads, cables and they worked perfectly in the condition they were in, it would be an easy $175 for each bike if I sold them. I sold this traveler last year in this as is condition for $125, think I paid $40 for it


----------

